

Please celebrate raising money - dquail
http://davidquail.com/2012/09/23/please-do-celebrate-fundraising/

======
anovikov
I understand why people celebrate raising money. Everyone understands it's not
the success yet, but it's sort of a bar-mitzvah for startups, acceptance by
some authoritative entity (VC) that you're a grown-up and can do serious
stuff. I may imagine it's really a moment of celebration, especially for young
founders with not much of successful careers behind them.

